# Hammerschmiedemeister auf Schwertschmiedemeister. Aber wie?



## Aiming (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo. 

Bin Hammerschmiedemeister und habe den Tiefendonner bereits. 

Nun möchte ich aber noch für evtl "Fury-Ausflüge"  2 Einhandschwerter bauen. 

Wie stelle ich das nun nochmal an, das ich wieder Schwertschmiedemeister werde und ist es dann möglich, später wieder hin und herzuswitchen?

Über HILFEREICHE Antworten wäre ich sehr froh   :-)

Gruß   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eredon (4. Dezember 2007)

Du musst in die Ewige Warte und dort Hammerschied verlernen und dann auf Schwertschmiede gehen. 

Zu deiner zweiten Fragen kann ich leider nichts sagen, möglich das du zum späteren wechseln wieder bezahlen musst. Die gelernten Rezepte wirst du allerdings bei jedem wechsel verlieren, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Grazbarazz (4. Dezember 2007)

Also 100G kostet das umspeccen in Everlook. Du kannst beliebig oft hin und her switchen, allerdings kannst du dann die Spezi bezogenen Items nicht mehr anziehen.


----------



## rotti08 (6. Dezember 2007)

und wenn ich rüstungsschmied verlernen will, erst in OG Rüstugnsschmied verlernen denn in der Ewigen Warte Hammerschmied lernen?wenn ja ab welchem skill ? genügt 350?


----------



## Logeras (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja genügt brauchst nicht auf 375 zuhaben um umzulernen.Hab auch schon paar mal umgelernt und hab nur Skill von 356 oder so.


----------



## Sanguinos (3. Mai 2008)

ich hab ne frage also ich bin auch hammerschmiedemeister mit nem skill von 375 und möchte jetzt auch schwertschmied sein. wenn ich nun wechel behalte ich doch meinen skill von 375 oder`?


----------



## Airness (5. Mai 2008)

Sanguinos schrieb:


> ich hab ne frage also ich bin auch hammerschmiedemeister mit nem skill von 375 und möchte jetzt auch schwertschmied sein. wenn ich nun wechel behalte ich doch meinen skill von 375 oder`?


Ja, der Skill 375 bleibt auch beim wechseln erhalten.


----------



## Myrvold (25. Juni 2008)

Und wie verhält es sich beim Wechseln auf Rüssi-Schmied vom Schwert-Schmied aus? Geht das genauso einfach?


----------



## atoews2001 (9. Juli 2008)

Jap, funktioniert genauso


----------

